# Small Business



## Angloz

Say if I were to move to Australia from England and start a small business, what taxes would I have to pay?


----------



## Johnson1236

Well it depends on the business, because it is not easy to tell you before starting any business. The better for you is to start business, then you may know it easy because these are the things that are based on the nature of business.

Financial Advisor Brisbane


----------



## Angloz

Yes yes, ok.


----------



## Angloz

Thanks for your help


----------



## Willaim56

It is not tough task, you can know it by asking to the Australian businessman, who is already running successful business. He is in a better position for telling all the ratio of taxes like hidden tax and direct tax...


----------



## Angloz

How do find out information from the Australian businessman?


----------



## BruceChung

What kind of business you want to do? GST is 10%, income tax depends on your wage, it's very high for foreigners, and the tax can't be returned.


----------



## tulauras

Company tax in Australia is 30%. There are also deductions off this for some thing.

GST is 10% but you pay that on your impute then charge it to your customers, so you don't actually 'pay' it.

You will pay tax on your personal income of 20-40%, depending on how much you earn.

Why are you worried about tax? Australia is a moderate to high taxing country, but things like the market, your other overheads and the strength of your business plan will be far more relevant to the viability of your business.

Also, if you do start a business, please get a tax accountant and do not rely on forum posters for tax advice!


----------



## BruceChung

Hi, thank you for your advise. I am now doing retail in Australia, and also an entrepreneur. The fact is the retail market has been very slow in Australia bcoz of many reasons, one of those is the trend of consumer's behavior has been changed. It can be expected Australia is going to have huge recession in years. The answer for tax is the profit margin was offset by high payslip and incredible rent. Once the market is slow, importers tried to cost down and relatively raised wholesale price to cover cost, but causes unsatisfied quality maybe, and retailers have to discount their products to increase cash flow, however consumers can purchase online from oversea website to get better products and lower price in three days. Therefore, taxes now become the killer of doing business in Australia if the government is still nothing to do.


----------



## tulauras

BruceChung said:


> It can be expected Australia is going to have huge recession in years.


As much as retail and manufacturing are facing structural challenges in Australia, it is highly unlikely that Australia will actually go in to recession. Defined as two quarters of negative growth, Australia did not even go in to recession during the GFC.


----------



## BruceChung

First, it is just my own expectation, and it doesn't mean anything. Recession will occur dependts on many factors. Australia has some of them, so it is very hard to say. Otherwise, I sold all of my US dollars one week before financial crisis in 2008.


----------



## tulauras

Sure thing Bruce, you're entitled to predict that - I guess who knows what will happen. I just wouldn't want to scare people off like its a certainty or being predicted by a lot of commentators. Because it's not.


----------



## alllena679

*Hey*

Well Angloz its totally depends upon business and its not easy to start any business on any new country.
You can easily get help from Australian people who are very successful in business.Surely they can guide you much better.


----------



## Abigail Becky

BruceChung said:


> Hi, thank you for your advise. I am now doing retail in Australia, and also an entrepreneur. The fact is the retail market has been very slow in Australia bcoz of many reasons, one of those is the trend of consumer's behavior has been changed. It can be expected Australia is going to have huge recession in years. The answer for tax is the profit margin was offset by high payslip and incredible rent. Once the market is slow, importers tried to cost down and relatively raised wholesale price to cover cost, but causes unsatisfied quality maybe, and retailers have to discount their products to increase cash flow, however consumers can purchase online from oversea website to get better products and lower price in three days. Therefore, taxes now become the killer of doing business in Australia if the government is still nothing to do.


Thanks for your experience. It is very useful for me.


----------



## vishalverma

Angloz said:


> How do find out information from the Australian businessman?


Hi Angloz,

Many business brokers are available in Australia for buying and selling businesses, just go to the web site of business2sell in Australia, where you can find out many business brokers and you can contact them for collecting information that you want and you can also find various existing business deals.


----------

